# Bring back Kenwood!



## nsimmons (Sep 10, 2006)

We need a whipping boy, its getting boring!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> Bring back Kenwood!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 10, 2006)

Where'd he go?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>


 

Poor Clint Howard was even ugly as a kid....


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 10, 2006)

it is getting boring. you can thank jodi for this after she went on a banning spree. I do not understand why that woman is always so angry with everything...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 10, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> it is getting boring. you can thank jodi for this after she went on a banning spree. I do not understand why that woman is always so angry with everything...


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 10, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> it is getting boring. you can thank jodi for this after she went on a banning spree. I do not understand why that woman is always so angry with everything...


That's bullshit. I've never been banned and she had all the reason to go for it for some of the things I have said. So back up. 

If open chat is boring, it's us members putting up shit instead of something interesting. 


Tough


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> That's bullshit. I've never been banned and she had all the reason to go for it for some of the things I have said. So back up.
> 
> If open chat is boring, it's us members putting up shit instead of something interesting.
> 
> ...


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> it is getting boring. you can thank jodi for this after she went on a banning spree. I do not understand why that woman is always so angry with everything...



How about you STFU.  You have no idea what went on.  Fucking dipshit.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

actually, it was me that banned kenwood.

he screwed around and posted shit in a training thread.  What do I say "serious threads in training.  if you want to fuck around go to open chat."

live and learn.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

*^^^^^^
*


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

M
O
R
O
N


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 10, 2006)

......no second chance funk?  he's funny to have around here.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> ......no second chance funk?  he's funny to have around here.



he will be back.  don't worry.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> M
> O
> R
> O
> N


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> he will be back.  don't worry.



aight...cool


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


>



keep it up and the infractions will be handed out.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


> keep it up and the infractions will be handed out.



Mr sense of humor - 

(just to be clear... I am not insinuating you are a hermaphrodite)


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> Mr sense of humor -
> 
> (just to be clear... I am not insinuating you are a hermaphrodite)


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

P-funk said:


>


_*
Never fear!

I shall return triumphantly
from the land of the deadites,
bringing tales of wonder and bravery!

My galiant ride will trample the chains, and break the weighted shackles of fear, laid on by the evil Duke of Pat and his minions.

A cry of freedom shall again ring true from the good and decent citizens of IM
*_


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

calm down Sir William Wallace.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 10, 2006)

True Story, Monkeyman needs to take his medication {says the sane bigdyl}


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> it is getting boring. you can thank jodi for this after she went on a banning spree. I do not understand why that woman is always so angry with everything...



FUCK YOU!  I didn't ban him so you can go fuck off you!  Hey, how about I ban you though.  You are such a fucking loser!


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> FUCK YOU!  I didn't ban him so you can go fuck off you!  Hey, how about I ban you though.  You are such a fucking loser!



I'll do it.

I am sick of people that contribute nothing to this site.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 10, 2006)

That would mean I would be banned.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> That would mean I would be banned.



rephrase that.....I am sick of people that add nothing but shit to this site.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> FUCK YOU!  I didn't ban him so you can go fuck off you!  Hey, how about I ban you though.  You are such a fucking loser!



Do it. Do it.!!



he's been hating on me for no apparent reason.  now he hates on you!!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Poor Clint Howard was even ugly as a kid....


 
He is scary ugly.


----------



## AKIRA (Sep 10, 2006)

Those were the best posts Ive ever seen Monkey Man post up.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> FUCK YOU!  I didn't ban him so you can go fuck off you!  Hey, how about I ban you though.  You are such a fucking loser!



Recognize that you have a problem. Swearing is a habit. A habit is always difficult to break, so the first thing that you need to do is recognize that you have a problem with swearing. If every second word is #!% this and !^#% that, then you have a problem. If you think the only cool way to reply to a friend, parent, teacher or co-worker is with an expletive, then you have a problem. If you don't know how to speak comfortably without swearing, then you have a problem.
Understand why you swear. Is it because you hang around with co-workers in a job nobody much enjoys and swearing is a way of toughing it out? Is it because the cool crowd uses it as virtually the only way to speak? Is it because you are practicing defiance against a parent, teacher or significant other? Is it because you are angry, sad or afraid and can't express yourself more clearly (e.g. when something goes wrong shopping, driving, playing or at work, etc.)?
Know why you want to stop swearing. This isn't trite - you really must want to stop the habit in order to challenge it. If you are half-hearted or only doing it for a lark, you won't stop. You really must want to stop. Think about all the reasons why life will be better if you do stop. That is the best way to find the motivation to want to stop. Write them down if it helps.
Make a commitment with yourself to stop. It's easier said than done, as it requires concerted effort and constant self-feedback. Be goal-oriented and choose a period of time during which you will try not to swear. Write down the following:
Why you think you swear (e.g., the triggers, the reasons)
Why you want to stop swearing (e.g., better communication, better job prospects, better relationships with other people, brighter outlook on life, etc.)
Triggers you know will set you off (e.g., anger, certain company you keep, activities, music, TV programs, supermarket queues, weather, etc)
Ways you think you can either avoid or lessen these triggers (e.g., don't drive in icy weather, don't listen to music with expletives peppered through it, don't rise to bite back at your parents/spouse when they nag you, tell your friends you've had it with swearing, etc).
Express yourself better. Civilised and respectful conversation is not a swearing contest. You owe it to yourself to find the vast array of other wonderful words your language provides to fill up your conversations. If you don't, you are limiting your own ability to clearly and accurately express your feelings and thoughts to other human beings and ultimately, you will be less accepted and understood by those around you. When you find yourself about to swear, make it a point to find another word or phrase that will better convey the same emotion or message. Find alternate words to substitute in place of expletives and discipline to use those instead.
Accept responsibility. Only you alone can stop the swearing. Be prepared for some people to feel threatened by your stand. Tell them that it is a personal decision to better yourself and that they aren't being asked to stop doing anything. Still, you're setting a good example to them in the long run and some may be so impressed they'll copy. For those who disdain you for it, consider how much you really need their friendship; friends are supposed to be supportive.
Enlist support. Ask for the help of non-swearing/infrequently swearing friends and family (including spouse). Tell them you realize you have a problem and that you need to change. Make sure you pick non-judgmental helpers, though; you only want gentle reminders, not lectures or score-keeping. They may also have advice to offer on helping you to stop.
Punish yourself. Every time you swear, put money in a swear jar for charity. This is a great idea for work where swearing co-workers can all be encouraged to stop by placing money in the swear jar. But also make a pact to move on from the lapse and get better.
Reward yourself. When you go for a day, a week or similar time space, reward yourself with something - a CD, some clothing, a movie, a day free from chores.
Persevere. Swearing won't stop overnight - if it has become a habit, it is second nature for you to respond this way. Don't beat yourself up about lapses. Like dieting, you simply stop doing the bad thing and start over again from that moment. It isn't fatal and it doesn't mean you'll never stop. It just means you are easing out of the old habit slowly and you're encountering a few hitches along the way. Keep trying!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Those were the best posts Ive ever seen Monkey Man post up.


----------



## P-funk (Sep 10, 2006)

The title of this thread needs a "the" in it.

*Bring Back THE Kenwood*


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Recognize that you have a problem. Swearing is a habit. A habit is always difficult to break, so the first thing that you need to do is recognize that you have a problem with swearing. If every second word is #!% this and !^#% that, then you have a problem. If you think the only cool way to reply to a friend, parent, teacher or co-worker is with an expletive, then you have a problem. If you don't know how to speak comfortably without swearing, then you have a problem.
> Understand why you swear. Is it because you hang around with co-workers in a job nobody much enjoys and swearing is a way of toughing it out? Is it because the cool crowd uses it as virtually the only way to speak? Is it because you are practicing defiance against a parent, teacher or significant other? Is it because you are angry, sad or afraid and can't express yourself more clearly (e.g. when something goes wrong shopping, driving, playing or at work, etc.)?
> Know why you want to stop swearing. This isn't trite - you really must want to stop the habit in order to challenge it. If you are half-hearted or only doing it for a lark, you won't stop. You really must want to stop. Think about all the reasons why life will be better if you do stop. That is the best way to find the motivation to want to stop. Write them down if it helps.
> Make a commitment with yourself to stop. It's easier said than done, as it requires concerted effort and constant self-feedback. Be goal-oriented and choose a period of time during which you will try not to swear. Write down the following:
> ...




If you would've put all of that effort into something that was productive you might have done something good here.....


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> If you would've put all of that effort into something that was productive you might have done something good here.....



That took me 15 seconds to search a thread to copy/paste it. Maniclion posted that as a joke a few days ago.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Aw I see.......in that case......


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 10, 2006)

*Jodie*

Wow Jodie your a mess.....I enjoy reading this site it has plenty of great information for so many people.....I read plenty and post only so often obviously, but your always freaking out over stupid things. 

Your not the greatest example of a moderator with how you handle things. Try acting a little more like an adult in some of these situations. While your at it try acting like a lady.....your behavour is very tacky for a woman.

You can ban me for speaking my mind but that will just cement what point I am making......not that it matters I would just continue reading or re register anyways......

give it some thought.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Well in Jodi's defense she does catch alot more shit than any other Mods here. So sometimes she gets offended awefully easy, but her rants is why we love her.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> Wow Jodie your a mess.....I enjoy reading this site it has plenty of great information for so many people.....I read plenty and post only so often obviously, but your always freaking out over stupid things.
> 
> Your not the greatest example of a moderator with how you handle things. Try acting a little more like an adult in some of these situations. While your at it try acting like a lady.....your behavour is very tacky for a woman.
> 
> ...



What is this horseshit? It must me a disgruntle poster's alt.


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well in Jodi's defense she does catch alot more shit than any other Mods here. So sometimes she gets offended awefully easy, but her rants is why we love her.



As a moderator there isalways a political way to handle things.....its not hard and from what I see she brings alot of this flack from people on herself. Case in point is I hardly participate in posting but reading her terrible ways of dealing with things by name calling and flaming is just hurting other peoples experinces on this great website.

Maybe she should consider the way she acts a little more and give more respect to the site and its members and un registsted users.  I dont know how old she is but her actions on the board seem very childish.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> As a moderator there isalways a political way to handle things.....its not hard and from what I see she brings alot of this flack from people on herself. Case in point is I hardly participate in posting but reading her terrible ways of dealing with things by name calling and flaming is just hurting other peoples experinces on this great website.
> 
> Maybe she should consider the way she acts a little more and give more respect to the site and its members and un registsted users.  I dont know how old she is but her actions on the board seem very childish.



It would be different but she does it to people who equally give her shit. Its not like she does it to random people. I am ok with it. If you are not an asshole to her then she wont be an asshole to you.....comprehende?


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> It would be different but she does it to people who equally give her shit. Its not like she does it to random people. I am ok with it. If you are not an asshole to her then she wont be an asshole to you.....comprehende?



Thats fine and dandy but why should others have to deal with that negative behavour from a moderator of all people? That is ridiculous its one thing to have people that use the board act ignorant its another thing that completely discredits this website to have a moderator act in her way.

Everyon has bad days but from what I have read she has a regular habbit of acting childish by name calling flaming and then banning people.

Not very cool as a moderator. I understand its not always easy to deal with all these people on this site but ...please its not that tough its the internet.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> As a moderator there isalways a political way to handle things.....its not hard and from what I see she brings alot of this flack from people on herself. Case in point is I hardly participate in posting but reading her terrible ways of dealing with things by name calling and flaming is just hurting other peoples experinces on this great website.
> 
> Maybe she should consider the way she acts a little more and give more respect to the site and its members and un registsted users.  I dont know how old she is but her actions on the board seem very childish.



At 22 posts, feel free to fuck off.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> Thats fine and dandy but why should others have to deal with that negative behavour from a moderator of all people? That is ridiculous its one thing to have people that use the board act ignorant its another thing that completely discredits this website to have a moderator act in her way.
> 
> Everyon has bad days but from what I have read she has a regular habbit of acting childish by name calling flaming and then banning people.
> 
> Not very cool as a moderator. I understand its not always easy to deal with all these people on this site but ...please its not that tough its the internet.



Well for one I wouldnt spend so much of your time worrying about it. Thats where Rob comes in. And I guess if you have such a problem you can leave. Not to be rude, but just seems like you are looking for something to bitch about.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> At 22 posts, feel free to fuck off.



Come on now Doms, play nice.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Come on now Doms, play nice.



To many fly-by-nighters come though spouting off about shit and they don't really know what's going on.  Just call it, "One of my buttons."


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> At 22 posts, feel free to fuck off.



At 7,725 posts, you can fuck off.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> To many fly-by-nighters come though spouting off about shit and they don't really know what's going on.  Just call it, "One of my buttons."




Makes sense to me. Understandable. You and Jodi the same person?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> At 7,725 posts, you can fuck off.


Don't make me come over there!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Makes sense to me. Understandable. You and Jodi the same person?


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> At 22 posts, feel free to fuck off.



Thats a mature thing to say......what really does the number of post have to do with anything. 

I am only bringing this up because again I have come accross this thread and she acts like anything but a moderator. 

There are people that enjoy the board not to try and get as many useless post as possible or look for ways to insult others.....there are people who enjoy reading the site for its valuble information and insite from its users.

Lets face it just because someone brings this up doesnt mean it will change anything....but the moderators should act like people that are here for the betterment of the site not act like the people they are here to ensure dont act like that.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Just wondering..........


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Don't make me come over there!



If you look anything like your sweet avatar, come on over.  If not, feel free to fuck off.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> Thats a mature thing to say......what really does the number of post have to do with anything.
> 
> I am only bringing this up because again I have come accross this thread and she acts like anything but a moderator.
> 
> ...



Yes and No. She is her to make this site better. And she does make it better because for the posts you saw her cussing and ranting she has 3 to every bad one. She is very good with lots of other things. I know what you are saying, but whenever you only got so few posts and no one knows you here, well it just kinda hits a nerve whenever you are trying to change IM on your first rodeo.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> Thats a mature thing to say......what really does the number of post have to do with anything.



It means that you didn't take the time to read past the post you quoted before you responded.



Dub guy said:


> I am only bringing this up because again I have come accross this thread and she acts like anything but a moderator.
> 
> There are people that enjoy the board not to try and get as many useless post as possible or look for ways to insult others.....there are people who enjoy reading the site for its valuble information and insite from its users.
> 
> Lets face it just because someone brings this up doesnt mean it will change anything....but the moderators should act like people that are here for the betterment of the site not act like the people they are here to ensure dont act like that.



So, what? All mods should act like little more than programmed bots?  The point is that they don't jump the gun on handing out warning, infractions, or bans.  They should be able to say whatever they want, just so long as they don't abuse their power.  And I haven't seen an example of such.

Plus, if you're fixating on Jodi, it means you've likely confined your quality posts to IM.  A worthy addition,  I'm sure.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yes and No. She is her to make this site better. And she does make it better because for the posts you saw her cussing and ranting she has 3 to every bad one. She is very good with lots of other things. I know what you are saying, but whenever you only got so few posts and no one knows you here, well it just kinda hits a nerve whenever you are trying to change IM on your first rodeo.




Yeah, Jodi is awesome.  If you get in really good with her she'll help you out on those lonely nights via webcam 


I'm just messin around Jodi, but I mean hey, if would like to help you have a PM button right?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> If you look anything like your sweet avatar, come on over.  If not, feel free to fuck off.



If by "fuck off" you mean "jerk off", I should warn you: I'm just like topolo.  I shoot for the eyes.


----------



## LexusGS (Sep 10, 2006)

JODI, this is exactly what I mean, you always use faul language when there are 13 year old kids running around. You need to take a deep breath, calm down and control yourself. its a fucking forum goddamit, don't take it so seriously. BTW, if you do ban me I will just come back with a different sn, im on a proxy right now so what's the difference? BAN me all you want, ill be sure to be back here tomorrow and you wont even know it!


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yes and No. She is her to make this site better. And she does make it better because for the posts you saw her cussing and ranting she has 3 to every bad one. She is very good with lots of other things. I know what you are saying, but whenever you only got so few posts and no one knows you here, well it just kinda hits a nerve whenever you are trying to change IM on your first rodeo.



The long and short is I have no intrest in changing this site I have no way to do so.....but I do enjoy the site and people should think a little more that there are thousands of people who dont post that read these posts. The people who throw a negitive twist on this a just lame acting like post counts mean one is more credible than another thats immature thing and that behavour is expected from those users......but it just got on my nerves when someone who is here to help acts that way. It hit a nerve so I posted.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If by "fuck off" you mean "jerk off", I should warn you: I'm just like topolo.  I shoot for the eyes.



Foreman told me Topolo likes to shoot on the small of the back so I don't know where you get your info.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> The long and short is I have no intrest in changing this site I have no way to do so.....but I do enjoy the site and people should think a little more that there are thousands of people who dont post that read these posts. The people who throw a negitive twist on this a just lame acting like post counts mean one is more credible than another thats immature thing and that behavour is expected from those users......but it just got on my nerves when someone who is here to help acts that way. It hit a nerve so I posted.



But what you are not understanding is people are going to have a problem with you posting something negative about someone else on here whenever they dont know you from Adam. As far as members who don't show they are around and they are just reading well if they want to make comments about others on this board perhaps they ought to participate first.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Foreman told me Topolo likes to shoot on the small of the back so I don't know where you get your info.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


>



Topolo's load is always on topic...


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> Topolo's load is always on topic...



If you say so.......you know more about that than me.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> At 22 posts, feel free to fuck off.


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> Thats a mature thing to say......what really does the number of post have to do with anything.
> 
> I am only bringing this up because again I have come accross this thread and she acts like anything but a moderator.
> 
> ...




Jodi has been a mod for a long time. She knows assloads about diet and nutrition which was her original focus, I think. 
We are all a bunch of assclowns around here, which is why there is such a strong following. You can pop in for a laugh, argument, or good information about fitness. Most of us like and respect Jodi. If new members keep the stupid shit in open chat, and keep the training forums serious, there would be very few problems, but retards don???t seem to grasp this.
So, as DOMS said:
_At 22 posts, feel free to fuck off. _


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 10, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> We need a whipping boy, its getting boring!


Maybe if he doesn't have anything else to do he will go back to school.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 10, 2006)

I think this is my best thread yet, what a train wreck.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 10, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> I think this is my best thread yet, what a train wreck.



Congrats


----------



## KelJu (Sep 10, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> I think this is my best thread yet, what a train wreck.



Thats right, all of this is your fault.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 10, 2006)

It wasnt me, it was the pug. He's such a nasty bitch!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> Wow Jodie your a mess.....I enjoy reading this site it has plenty of great information for so many people.....I read plenty and post only so often obviously, but your always freaking out over stupid things.
> 
> Your not the greatest example of a moderator with how you handle things. Try acting a little more like an adult in some of these situations. While your at it try acting like a lady.....your behavour is very tacky for a woman.
> 
> ...


Who the hell are you?  Like a give a fuck what you think.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Well theres enough cats on this board to run that pug off.


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Who the hell are you?  Like a give a fuck what you think.



I was wondering where you were and if you were going to be here to stand up for yourself?


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:


> At 7,725 posts, you can fuck off.


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Who the hell are you?  Like a give a fuck what you think.



case and point!

game ....set....match!


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

way too much cockriding in this thread for me!


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> case and point!
> 
> game ....set....match!



Well since I am not a Mod I guess I can say this for her: Fuck off you dumb fuck. Go find you another BB'er site to fuck with. Theres no reason to even be here if all you are going to do is bitch and moan. So take your now 25 posts and get fucked........


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> way too much cockriding in this thread for me!



Only way to go. I think I have been told I was gay about 4 times tonight. Oh well mine as well not deny it.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> I was wondering where you were and if you were going to be here to stand up for yourself?


  I was at the gym.  Of course I'll stand up for myself but wow, you guys are great  standing up for me and all  Thanks!

To the dipshit that stirred this up...........I have been here for quite a few years.  I've given a lot to this board.  If you do a real search on my posts you will see very few name calling posts, very few and most of my posts are to help people!  I do what is necessary to keep open chat a somewhat decent place.  Within reason of course because it is basically a free for all with few rules.  Those that choose not to follow those rules, I have no problem disciplining.  Those that continue to defy the rules I will ban.  I'm not here to be a role model or a mother to anyone.  This is me, you like me or you don't and to be honest, I don't give a shit what you think of me.  You obviously haven't been here long enough to know our community.  These guys know the rules and most of them are not rude to me but when one of them is for no good reason.....cough...Lexus...cough.......  I will tell them off when I've finally had enough.  Don't like it, then leave because this is *our *community and if you aren't going to play nice, you don't need to stay and play.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Only way to go. I think I have been told I was gay about 4 times tonight. Oh well mine as well not deny it.



I didnt mean it like that! maybe if I rephrase!


way to much pussy licking in this thread for me!


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> I didnt mean it like that! maybe if I rephrase!
> 
> 
> way to much pussy licking in this thread for me!



Whats wrong with pussy licking?!?!?! 

You against pussy?


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 10, 2006)

KelJu said:


> Recognize that you have a problem. Swearing is a habit. A habit is always difficult to break, so the first thing that you need to do is recognize that you have a problem with swearing. If every second word is #!% this and !^#% that, then you have a problem. If you think the only cool way to reply to a friend, parent, teacher or co-worker is with an expletive, then you have a problem. If you don't know how to speak comfortably without swearing, then you have a problem.
> Understand why you swear. Is it because you hang around with co-workers in a job nobody much enjoys and swearing is a way of toughing it out? Is it because the cool crowd uses it as virtually the only way to speak? Is it because you are practicing defiance against a parent, teacher or significant other? Is it because you are angry, sad or afraid and can't express yourself more clearly (e.g. when something goes wrong shopping, driving, playing or at work, etc.)?
> Know why you want to stop swearing. This isn't trite - you really must want to stop the habit in order to challenge it. If you are half-hearted or only doing it for a lark, you won't stop. You really must want to stop. Think about all the reasons why life will be better if you do stop. That is the best way to find the motivation to want to stop. Write them down if it helps.
> Make a commitment with yourself to stop. It's easier said than done, as it requires concerted effort and constant self-feedback. Be goal-oriented and choose a period of time during which you will try not to swear. Write down the following:
> ...


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats wrong with pussy licking?!?!?!
> 
> You against pussy?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I was at the gym.  Of course I'll stand up for myself but wow, you guys are great  standing up for me and all  Thanks!
> 
> To the dipshit that stirred this up...........I have been here for quite a few years.  I've given a lot to this board.  If you do a real search on my posts you will see very few name calling posts, very few and most of my posts are to help people!  I do what is necessary to keep open chat a somewhat decent place.  Within reason of course because it is basically a free for all with few rules.  Those that choose not to follow those rules, I have no problem disciplining.  Those that continue to defy the rules I will ban.  I'm not here to be a role model or a mother to anyone.  This is me, you like me or you don't and to be honest, I don't give a shit what you think of me.  You obviously haven't been here long enough to know our community.  These guys know the rules and most of them are not rude to me but when one of them is for no good reason.....cough...Lexus...cough.......  I will tell them off when I've finally had enough.  Don't like it, then leave because this is *our *community and if you aren't going to play nice, you don't need to stay and play.



<sniff, sniff>

Let me get some boots...  Anyone have a shovel?...


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> <sniff, sniff>
> 
> Let me get some boots...  Anyone have a shovel?...



I got the shovel you grab the ho.


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> <sniff, sniff>
> 
> Let me get some boots...  Anyone have a shovel?...


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

Jodi said:


>


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

Double D said:


> Whats wrong with pussy licking?!?!?!
> 
> You against pussy?



He really hates tits.  Just show him this picture and he'll get sick:


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

its like time just stops when i see that gif


----------



## Double D (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> He really hates tits.  Just show him this picture and he'll get sick:



So I had to sit here and watch that about 20 times. fantastic!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> I think this is my best thread yet, what a train wreck.


  
I give it two thunmbs up.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

This thread is a prime example of why I havent been on much the past year or so.

Too many people bring jack shit to the board other than a retarded comment here or there.

Not that Im not all for a good flame session or internet "ownage" party.  

But if your coming to ironmagazine for the sole purpose of posting in open chat, you may want to rethink your existence on this site


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> I give it two thunmbs up.



THinks this is a good thread... What a freak


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 10, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> JODI, this is exactly what I mean, you always use faul language when there are 13 year old kids running around. You need to take a deep breath, calm down and control yourself. its a fucking forum goddamit, don't take it so seriously. BTW, if you do ban me I will just come back with a different sn, im on a proxy right now so what's the difference? BAN me all you want, ill be sure to be back here tomorrow and you wont even know it!


 

Dead man walking.......


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> This thread is a prime example of why I havent been on much the past year or so.
> 
> Too many people bring jack shit to the board other than a retarded comment here or there.
> 
> ...



dont you have some teenagers to hassle or a parking ticket to write?


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> Dead man walking.......


----------



## DOMS (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> dont you have some teenagers to hassle or a parking ticket to write?


Hey, great journal.  Keep it up.


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

MyK said:


> dont you have some teenagers to hassle or a parking ticket to write?



No.

Just heavy weight to lift.

And Ironman pwnage to hand out.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Hey, great journal.  Keep it up.



 ...........................


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> No.
> 
> Just heavy weight to lift.
> 
> And Ironman pwnage to hand out.



you compete in ironman's????


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

yep.

Im on the last page, next to the small print on the lines you read with a magnifying glass.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2006)

camarosuper6 said:


> yep.
> 
> Im on the last page, next to the small print on the lines you read with a magnifying glass.



 good job! I've done a couple of triathlons but nothing like an ironman!


----------



## camarosuper6 (Sep 10, 2006)

Im kidding.

Im doing an amateur bb comp in april.

thats it.


----------



## zombul (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey I just got word that Kenwood is using his spare time trying to cure cancer.j/k...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> if you do ban me I will just come back with a different sn, im on a proxy right now so what's the difference? BAN me all you want, ill be sure to be back here tomorrow and you wont even know it!


Like I said, you are a 

*LOSER*


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 11, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Like I said, you are a
> 
> *LOSER*



yet another constuctive and mature post by Jodi the moderator.....what a joke!

I can hear your come back now......


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 11, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Like I said, you are a
> 
> *LOSER*


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> yet another constuctive and mature post by Jodi the moderator.....what a joke!
> 
> I can hear your come back now......



Hey douchebag... you don't like it here, you know where the door is.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Hey douchebag... you don't like it here, you know where the door is.


 
That seems to be comming up alot more than usual lately....


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Hey douchebag... you don't like it here, you know where the door is.



where at anytime did I state I didnt like it here??   Oh thats right I didnt....EAD!


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> yet another constuctive and mature post by Jodi the moderator.....what a joke!
> 
> I can hear your come back now......



I'm not here to be a fucking role model you ignant.

How about you get lost!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> where at anytime did I state I didnt like it here??   Oh thats right I didnt....*EAD!*


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> That seems to be comming up alot more than usual lately....




There are alot of useless trolls here.  Who offer nothing to the board other then to stir up shit.  The Board can be fun, but alot of it has crossed boundaries lately that aren't acceptable.

We have an extremely knowledgable group of people here, however the Trolls here take over and hide most of these informative posts.


----------



## Dub guy (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> There are alot of useless trolls here.  Who offer nothing to the board other then to stir up shit.  The Board can be fun, but alot of it has crossed boundaries lately that aren't acceptable.
> 
> We have an extremely knowledgable group of people here, however the Trolls here take over and hide most of these informative posts.



that is completely true.......this is one of the reason I have enjoyed this board it is full of great information and highly knowlegable people....but some ruin it for others with their insults and poor behavour. some that should know better.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 11, 2006)

DOMS said:


>


eat a dick


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

nsimmons said:


> eat a dick


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## boilermaker (Sep 11, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> that is completely true.......this is one of the reason I have enjoyed this board it is full of great information and highly knowlegable people....but some ruin it for others with their insults and poor behavour. some that should know better.



Your point has been made over and over and over and over.  The people you wanted to see it have and they have responded.  Time to move on with something more constructive.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> There are alot of useless trolls here.  Who offer nothing to the board other then to stir up shit.  The Board can be fun, but alot of it has crossed boundaries lately that aren't acceptable.
> 
> *We have an extremely knowledgable group of people here*, however the Trolls here take over and hide most of these informative posts.




Well thank you Ian, I always knew you liked and respected me.  And by the way, no I still don't have syphalis


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 11, 2006)

Dub guy said:


> that is completely true.......this is one of the reason I have enjoyed this board it is full of great information and highly knowlegable people....but some ruin it for others with their insults and poor behavour. some that should know better.



Your rims suck bitch.  I'm rollin' on 22's.........





























...bitch


----------



## KelJu (Sep 11, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> Iandaniel Suck My Nuts Too Bro You Acted Like A Dick For No Reason Since I Became A Member. Have Fun At This Shithole. This Is Officially My Last Post. Thanks For Banning Me, This Is What I Want.


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> Iandaniel Suck My Nuts Too Bro You Acted Like A Dick For No Reason Since I Became A Member. Have Fun At This Shithole. This Is Officially My Last Post. Thanks For Banning Me, This Is What I Want.



In that case cya later, or well dont let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya.


----------



## viet_jon (Sep 11, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> Iandaniel Suck My Nuts Too Bro You Acted Like A Dick For No Reason Since I Became A Member. Have Fun At This Shithole. This Is Officially My Last Post. Thanks For Banning Me, This Is What I Want.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 11, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> Iandaniel Suck My Nuts Too Bro You Acted Like A Dick For No Reason Since I Became A Member. Have Fun At This Shithole. This Is Officially My Last Post. Thanks For Banning Me, This Is What I Want.




Good I am glad you see me as a dick.  I have no time for useless shits like you.  You beg to come back to this website and act like a douche.

Good Riddance to you.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 11, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Good I am glad you see me as a dick.  I have no time for useless shits like you.  You beg to come back to this website and act like a douche.
> 
> Good Riddance to you.










*"HISSSSSSSSSSS"*


----------



## GFR (Sep 11, 2006)

LexusGS said:


> Iandaniel Suck My Nuts Too Bro You Acted Like A Dick For No Reason Since I Became A Member. Have Fun At This Shithole. This Is Officially My Last Post. Thanks For Banning Me, This Is What I Want.


Racist


----------



## kenwood (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## viet_jon (Sep 11, 2006)

kenwood said:


>



*WELCOME BACK!!!!*


----------



## Double D (Sep 11, 2006)

Says hes leaving IM.


----------



## nsimmons (Sep 12, 2006)

kenwood said:


>




See look at this wonderful thread i started for you. 

Go back to school.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 12, 2006)

viet_jon said:


> *WELCOME BACK!!!!*


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 12, 2006)

kenwood said:


>


----------

